# Your Web Page



## nikon90s (Aug 9, 2003)

I was thinking about starting up my own web page but know very little about how to go about doing it.  What I want to do is have a place where people can go to see the shots I take.  I know about sites like snapfish but I want a little more then they offer.  How have you started your web page, if you have one.


----------



## mavrik (Aug 9, 2003)

What do you want that's a little more than you get with snapfish or webshots or pbase?  Photoshop itself makes nice gallery web pages that are fairly customizable...but depends what you want.

I write websites quite often from hand.  I could give you a hand if you let me know the idea in your head. 

Mav

Currently working on http://www.makesmewonder.com A photo knowledge datatbase. [/url]


----------



## Face (Aug 18, 2003)

I've been making webpages for about 8 years I think. Had the third biggest VeggieTales website. Hehe. Either get someone to design a webpage for you or learn how to make it yourself. I might be willing to make one if I can think of a way for you to keep it up afterwards. Microsoft Frontpage is an excellent program. It made my websites looks a lot better. My photo website is FaceWorks and my band website is here


----------



## Dew (Aug 19, 2003)

i used Adobe GoLive for mine ... with my hubby's help ... it took me about a week (resizing pics and such)    .. but i wanted to do it by myself (my first one built).

im no pro and probably basic and simple ... but if u want, i can help u get started ... first u'll need a domain name and a webhost, there is one on my links page .. if u get a domain name registered with them, its free hosting.. its cool


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 19, 2003)

here are 2 shots I got whenI was out looking for some FIRE.  The shots where taking about noon and you can see all the smoke in the air.  It has been in the vally for about a week now and makes it harder to breath so I just might do that Dew.

http://www.msnusers.com/nola593@msn.com/Documents/Pictures/Picture 044.jpg
http://www.msnusers.com/nola593@msn.com/Documents/Pictures/Picture 049.jpg


----------



## Dew (Aug 19, 2003)

hmmmm, the links arent working for me?


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 19, 2003)

that sux but you are not missing much :roll: , I don't know why they are not working they work when I hit them, but I will try somthing else...


----------



## Dew (Aug 19, 2003)

they probably have cookies on ur comp, cause ur a member


----------



## manda (Aug 25, 2003)

nikon, i am no web designer at all, but i have built many a web page. what ive learned ive done so through trial and error.
it depends how indepth you want to go.
i started out with places like geocities, envy.nu and angelfire where they give you some free space and a site builder which is easy to master.
i then started learning a bit about HTML and got my hands on microsoft frontpage. i built a few things in there through trial and error.
i think those sorts of programs are a good way to start if you are totally illiterate to the web page making world.
i now use dreamweaver to create pages.
you could always do a search at tucows.com to see if they have any freeware gallery making programs. or doa  search at kazaa or somewhere to see if anyone's sharing frontpage. highly illegal probably but thats the net lol

if you want to make a simple gallery however, there are quite a few options. both dreamweaver and photoshop have web gallery making facilities.  there are other programs like snap gallery which you can use to upload pics. you do however need your own space. im not sure if you can use them with a free webspace account like geocities.

p.s. PM me if u wanna chat. i know what its like to be totally lost and not have a clue how its all done. ive got graphic design friends who have showed me how to do stuff and most of it would go "swooosssssssh!" over my head when they spoke. :LOL:


----------



## manda (Aug 25, 2003)

oh!
actually 
DUH stupid me

diary x or other free blogging sites are a great and easy way to showcase pics!

ive only recently upgraded my blog from diary-x and I loved using it. Its free, its reallllly easy to use and there are no ads!

go here if you want to see my old shutterfly site which was on diary x. oldshutterfly

you just sign up and away! the only thing is to put your pics on you'll need them uploaded somewhere else first.


----------



## jmherbison (Aug 25, 2003)

Nikon,

I can help you get started if you want.  I have been a Professional Web Designer for 4 Years and Have been building them for 7.  I register all my domain names through:

http://www.123cheapdomains.com
Domain names there are $13.95 and from experience I can tell you that they are one of the best companies in the domain business.  Watch when you pay less than $12 for a domain name.  Most likely you are not going to own it only rent it.  Once you have the domain name I will host your site on my server for $50 a year.  You can make monthly payments also (not really worried about the money.). 200Meg of Hard Drive space, unlimited email addresses, unlimited bandwidth.  You probably want to start with a webpage that is sort of simple like

http://www.lankfordart.com

I can also help you understand Search Engine Optimization, and I will submit it to all the major search engines for you.  Just let me know if you would like to get started.  Here are a few of the websites that I have.

http://www.playalajollarentals.com
http://www.pinacatecondos.com
http://www.seasidemexico.com
http://www.rockypointvacationhomes.com
http://www.princesacondominiums.com
http://www.petrastoneproducts.com
http://www.first-mexican.com
http://www.lagunashoresrp.com
http://www.lankfordart.com
http://www.siido.com
http://www.sonoranspacondos.com

I currently have over 60 websites that I have built and maintain.  I have built over 300 in the last 7 years.

Good Luck, and hope to hear from you.


----------



## crystalview (Sep 2, 2003)

I am just curious to find out if anyone has any easy tips or anything for dreamweaver 4.  I have read some tutorials, but I'm a little comfused as to how the program works.  I've never built a site before, but am determined to get it done.  The site concept will involve some of the photo's in my gallery.  I am at betterphoto.com, but want to design my own site.  

Any advice on getting started?  I'm still doing the trial and error thing and error seems to prevail more often.  Any advice would be great.  

P.S.  Site window building before actually building the site is somewhat confusing for me.  I'm not sure as to how and where to organize my images, buttons, headers etc; etc; I'm lost!  

Thanks-Jared Stillwell


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 2, 2003)

I tried to learn html and some other web languages using Dreamweaver or dreamweaver like programs and really didnt learn much.  I find editing files with a text editor ( I use Editplus) to be the best way to design a site.  If you are designing I would suggest going with out tables and learn HTML with CSS.  There are few templetes you can use too.  

http://glish.com/css/
http://www.bluerobot.com/web/layouts/
http://css-discuss.incutio.com/?page=FrontPage
http://www.thenoodleincident.com/tutorials/box_lesson/boxes.html

It makes for editing a theme(s) easy to change one file instead of several.


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a friend of a friend who run a web hosting site where you can even preview your page for free.  I put one togeather in about 3 min. and I don't know anything how to set one up.  you should check it out http://www.networksolutions.com/en_US/index.jhtml


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Sep 6, 2003)

crystalview:

I use Dreamweaver 4 and taught myself how to use it, mainly by trial and error but somehow managed a decent looking site.

I don't use the site window building, in fact I don't know where it is.

When I create a page, I just open a new file and create my tables and cells and stuff from there. I pull the images from the folders in my harddrive. Since my images are not in dreamweaver folders, it  alerts me that I was getting it from somewhere else and asks if I want to put it in the dreamweaver directory. I just say no and the image will be displayed in my page. After saving I  can preview my page in a browser with all the elements, images, etc.

However, before I actually upload to a server, I change the references to the location of the image. This is a little confusing but I'll try to explain it this way:

when previewing from a browser, the images are pulled from my harddrive thus the code for image source would look something like this:

img src="file:///D|/Colin%20Farrell/2tigercolin.jpg"

which is pointing to a location in my hard drive.

I'm sure this is some extra step that is easily avoided if done the right way in the first place.    Before I upload I go in and change the img src line to the actual location in the server otherwise it won't show up.

There is most likely an easier way to do it... Kinda hard to unlearn old ways.


----------



## crystalview (Sep 6, 2003)

hey "whatsafrog2do"

Thanks for the input on that subject.  I've actually been messing around with DR4 alot last night and this morning, and figured out the basics.  (I think)  Everything is preview good and the link to the one other page I created works great.  

Now I just need to fine tune and build more pages to finish the site!  Thanks again  

Hey by the way, is your site up yet?  Can I take a look at it?  Let me know, if thats cool and send me your site address.


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 6, 2003)

mavrik said:
			
		

> Currently working on http://www.makesmewonder.com A photo knowledge datatbase. [/url]



mavrick, 
Only one small complaint on this site.  (Keep in mind I haven't browsed the content yet) When I click to drop the menus (using Opera 7) on the front page, the ad is set to automatically be in front of the drop menu.  I can's see about 4 or 5 of the menu options on the Subjects menu.

Otherwise I like it. (so far, I noticed some empty pages, but as you said you are working on the site.

WolfePak


----------

